# Listless Betta needs help!



## Barry Baracuda (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi all,

My husband and I recently purchased a new aquarium for our Betta. The old aquarium was overcome by algae so we threw that one out and moved Barry to a new aquarium. The previous tank was not filtered and had few decorations. The new tank is 1.5 gallons with a filter, castle, and two plastic plants. The water temperature is room temp, same as it was in his previous two homes. The only difference is the filter this time. We bought an aquarium made for bettas and added the water conditioner as suggested. The water was in the aquarium for 1 day prior to Barry being introduced to it. Last night was his first night in the new aquarium. Initially he was swimming around fine but by the end of the night he had wedged himself in the corner behind the filter and hasn't much moved. My husband turned the filter off to see if Barry would swim around but instead he floated to the bottom corner and has now rested himself between the front corner of the aquarium and a skull decoration. He won't eat and doesn't respond when you go near. His color looks less vibrant and it looks like the area around his gills is turning white. We have had him for 3 years now -- could this just be a coincidence due to old age or did we kill him with his new home? Any advice would be really helpful! Thanks!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Hello! 

Can you please answer the questions in this thread? http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49233 Thank you, it will help us figure out what is wrong with your fishy 

From what I've read so far, your fish would definitely be better off with a heater. Bettas like it warm  Especially since he's an elderly fish. 

Also, did you cycle your tank before you added him, or do you change the water frequently? The white around the gills is a bit worrying... Can you maybe post some pictures?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum...sorry you are having problems....when you answer the copy and paste question- base that on his old tank and the new tank....my thought is if it had been awhile since he had water changes and he was placed in fresh new water it may have been a pH issue...also, did you match the water temps from old tank water to new tank water by checking it with a thermometer....these older guys can sometimes really have problems with pH and temp swings......if you can try and get the water temp to at least 76F....it could even be related to dechlorinator if it was a new product or expired or not enough used....

Right now I would keep the filter off, turn off the light, lower the water level so he doesn't have to struggle to get to air and make a 50% water only change with aquarium salt 1tsp/gal with extra dechlorinator- today and tomorrow...don't worry about feeding at this point and see how he is tomorrow....keep us posted.....


----------



## Barry Baracuda (Feb 23, 2011)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 1.5 gallons
What temperature is your tank? ~72 degrees
Does your tank have a filter? Yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? No
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? He is the only fish in the tank

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? He gets fed Beta flakes
How often do you feed your betta fish? Once a day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? Every other week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 100%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? A water conditioner made specifically for Betta fish

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? I have not tested the water

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? His color is less vivid and his gills look really pale -- you can see his cheeks almost look a bit white
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? He has become very listless -- doesn't swim around, he just stays at the bottom of the tank
When did you start noticing the symptoms? late last night, early this morning
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? Not yet, we aren't sure what to do for him
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No
How old is your fish (approximately)? ~3 years

The water was cycled for 24 hours before adding Barry to his new aquarium.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Ok, it seems your water changes are a bit infrequent, so he might just be sick from poor water quality. Maybe try changing the water 100% once every 2-3 days and see if he shows any signs of improvement. 

If you don't have the nitrogen cycle set up, the filter isn't cleaning the water, so I would just toss it if your tank isn't cycled...

Edit: I see you cycled it, nevermind! Maybe you can quarantine him so you don't mess up your cycle and change the water more frequently in the new container. 

Double edit: Wait, did you cycle it in 24 hours, or did the cycle finish 24 hours before you added the fish?? Sorry, just wondering if you've got the nitrogen cycle going, sorry for the confusion :/


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry, this is the cycle I was talking about http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=47838


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Taylor, this is a brand new setup by what I am reading in their post....I do agree that water temp is a bit low and infrequent water changes which leads me to believe that it may be related to pH, temp shock or even dechlorinator since he started to decline so soon after being placed in the brand new setup....along with his age......at this point I don't think the nitrogen cycle is a factor....


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

You're right Oldfishlady, I just tend to get my words jumbled sometimes :/ 

I was just concerned that maybe that cycle-in a bottle stuff had been dumped in the tank. But I do think it's something else.

I apologize for my confused ramblings, I hope they weren't overly distracting


----------

